# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Studentët e kriminalistikës

## FTN_2004

Pershendetje studenta dhe suksese ne cfare po studioni. Un po mendoj te bej nje 4 vjecare ne Amerike per Criminal Justice. Kam vene re se shumica e shqiptarve bejne shkolle tip biznesi, llogarite a ku e di un, dicka qe paguhen shume etj etj. Ideja ime eshte qe te punoj ne "law enforcement" kur te rritem gjithmone. Kushdo qe po studion CJ, ju lutem mblidhuni ketu te shkembejme ide ose eksperienca. Falemnderit

----------


## Dara

Gjithashtu edhe une po studioj per Criminal Justice ne John Jay College of Crminal Justice ne Manhattan. Me  pelqen so far , edhe kam deshire te vazhdoj per International Law.


Per te gjithe ata qe ndodhoen ne NY, edhe kane deshire te join the Albanian Club, shume mire mund te flasin me mua, edhe une afktikisht e kam marre vesh kete simester nepermjet presorit te anglishtes, i cili eshet me origjine ruse por nderkohe ehste Mentor i Albanian Club.

----------


## FTN_2004

Pershendetje Pilivese (kisha kohe pa e nigju ket emer hehe) Cfare do me thene te vazhdosh per International Law? Eshte major tjeter apo ndahen me vone ? Un se kam vendosur akoma se per cfare do e perdor ket CJ (Mbase law enforcement) po me sa me kane thene, me punu per qeverine duhet vetem diplome 4 vjecares, nuk ka rendesi se per cfare. Ke degjuar qe per Crim. Just. International (dicka e tille se mbaj mend mire) ? Me duket se eshte dicka qe aplikohet ne fushen e policise po ne nivel internacional? 
 Sa klasa ke bere ne CJ ? Un kam bere Criminal Law in Action 101 (interesante kjo, mesova shume gjera rreth ligjeve qe nuk i kisha menduar ndonjerehere), Law Enforcement Administration (kjo me beri te konsideroj seriozisht fushen e policise ) dhe Intro to Criminology. Aaaah tip CSI , interesante dhe kjo po nuk me ngjalli shume deshiren per tu bere forensic scientist. Vetem kjo fjala shkence me heq deshiren hehe.  Ket semester them do marr Juvenile Deliquency edhe nje tjeter, ca sugjeron ? Fatkeqesisht un i bej kete klasat online, se ktu ku jam un s'ka kolegje afer :P Pacim tani

----------


## Dara

:buzeqeshje: , sa qef qe qenkeni i interesuar  ne te njejten dege, Per sa i perket Int.Law, kam nje shoqen time qe ka ardhur intern nga Skocia e cila ka mbaruar per Int. Law edhe me tha qe ehste shume interesante si dege. Do dedikim, pune (si cdo fushe tjeter). 
Me aq sa di une, duhet te mbarosh 4 vjet college, pra te marresh BA(Bachelor Degree), me pas ben Master kur ke deshire ti edhe nqs do te vaxhdosh per Avokat duhet te besh LSAT. Nderkohe varet kohezgjatja nga numri i klasave qe merr. Simestrin e kaluar mora kater, edhe kete simester gjithashtu. Per momentin kam English( e kam si minor degree, edhe me duhet te konsullohem me English Dept. per kete), French, Governemnt ehde Sociology. Doja te mbaroja prerequisites ne fillim. Gjithashtu vsimestrin e pare mora Psychology lol ishte shume nice, Nqs nuk do te ishte per faktin se kam frike nga gjaku :P do te mund te shkoja per Forensic psychology...
 Gjithesesi, lol jam ne library edhe me fillon French Class, keep in touch, 

paciimmm

----------


## FTN_2004

Pilivese, ku e gjete ket nick mer amon :P Nejse, tashi ti rrezik je duke msu frengjisht. Kjo puna e Int. Law eshte pune qe mua nuk me intereson dhe aq shume, se un e kam dhe dua ta kem ndergjegjen e paster ke parasysh ti ? (avokat dmth) Kto punet e ligjeve nuk me interesojne shume. Tani per tani me duhet nji diplome 4 vjecare, pastaj masteri ka kohe. GOvernment sapo e mbarova, hmm..klase interesante po jam zhgenjyer shume nga ato qe mesova mbi sistemin politik ne Amerike. Tjeter, frika nga gjaku nuk duhet te ndikoje shume ne forensic psychology (ca eshte kjo meqe ra fjala?) Forensic ka nje te mire, qe ka shume nen profile te vogla, qe nga ata qe studiojne armet, gjurmet, fotografi, shkrimet e dores etj etj. Un per vete ma ka deshira me punu me ndonje nga keto agjensite federale (Naval Criminal Investigation Service NCIS) sepse me pelqen profili i punes, zakonisht levizin neper bazat detare ose anijet neper bote (woohoo) cdo dite gjithshka e re dhe me e bukura, anglisht kjo : get to bust navy folks and get paid while doing it yeeeaaaaaa 
 Nejse, kshu dmth muhabeti. Intro to Criminology me kane thene qe eshte icik si e veshtire si klase, ia ke gje idene ?

----------


## Dara

lol Lerme nick rehat se lepitka te pret lol, frengjisht kam bere para 10 vjetesh ne shqiperi e mora si lende qe te lija me shume kohe lendeve te tjera pasi nuk do me duhet te studioj shume per ate, Ligjet me pelqejne :P per ti zbatuar ncukkk si zabtoj, madje para 3 vjetesh jam futur ne telash sepse kam shitur nje birre pa kerkuar ID, por meqe isha underage atehere nuk me bene gje :P , mesuaesja e gov't ehste fantastike, se ben boring fare class na sjell shembuj te perditshem edhe na ka detyruar te lexojme New York Time eeeee eeeee eeeeeee lol , per sa i perket forensic nje shoqes time ju desh te shkonte ne murg edhe te shikonte dead bodies edhe te disect nje derrkuc ( I cant do that  :i ngrysur:  eeeeeee ideja tani po me ben mishin puckurrixa puckurriza), mua me pelqen shume ehde ajo dega qe merret me dehsifrimin e kodeve (ja harrova titullin) , e kam shume qef matematiken edhe shkencat egzakte , edhe kam pershtypjen qe paguan mire loool , te pershdens me kengen nga ABBA Money Money :P, 
Per sa i perket Intro te Crim. kusheriri im e kishte simestrin e kaluar  hihihi ai ncuk e pelqevi , se di personalisht kur ta marr do te te them...
baj baj

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## FTN_2004

Pershendejte dhe njehere, erdha prap ke tema ime un. Kete semester mora dy klasa online " Juvenile Deliquency" dhe "Intro to Security Management" te dyja interesante me duken, sidomos kjo e fundit pasi eshte shume aktuale per kohen e sotme. ndonje opinion?

----------


## jeton ismajli

Sa kushton semestri per keto studime Cj ah

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## FTN_2004

260$ crediti ke Uni of Maryland. shumezuar me 6 . Cdo shkolle ka cmim te ndryshem

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## shkelzen_f

Ide e mri djema me ka pelqy tema sa i perket forenzikes  jam i gaqshem te bashkpunoj  une studjoj ne nje kolegj ne Kosove njekohsisht kemi hapur edhe Qendren per Hulumtime  Kriminalistike

----------


## armir10

ej njerz shum tema e fort se edhe un jam student i kriminalistikes ama viti i pare shum profesion i fort bre ky sen!!!(po ti shkelzen ku ashtu ne cilin universitet studion)) klm

----------


## Arditt

jam nxenes ne shkoll te mesme dhe po mendoj te studioi kriminalistike ne degen e death investigator , a mund te me tregoni se me qka ka te beje , qka mesohet , pak a shum te me njoftoni se qka duhet per tu pregadit sa me mir per fakultet

----------


## Nertila 21

Mund te me ndihmoni se ku mund te regjistrohem ne degen e kriminalistikes ne shqipri???????
me dergoni nje adres te saket ju lutem 
thnx

----------


## Bardhi-m

> Mund te me ndihmoni se ku mund te regjistrohem ne degen e kriminalistikes ne shqipri???????
> me dergoni nje adres te saket ju lutem 
> thnx


Mesa Di un nuk ka Dega e kriminalistikes ne shqiperi, por qe akademia e policis po..

----------

